
Why India's $10 Laptop is a Load of Hype - sarvesh
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-eaton/technomix/why-indias-10-laptop-scheme-load-hype
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466428>

~~~
sarvesh
It seems as per the new article it isn't a laptop at all, more of a storage
device with WiFi.

